# Leuc used to call everyday, now nothing?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

My Leuc is at least 10 months old, maybe older, and he used to call just about every morning... But recently he has stopped. He is alone in his tank, is that why? Has he finally decided that there is no hope for him (LOL)? Since he got quiet, he has been even more bold than ever before! Does he need a girl friend?

Noah


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This happened to me. Shipped a fecal sample and found that my leucs had hookworm. Whenever a frog stops calling it's time to get them checked IMO.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't heard a peep from my male Leuc for almost 4 months. He just started calling again a couple of days ago. I think it's normal for them to stop calling for a while, since they are seasonal breeders.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

have your temps dropped?
my leucs quit calling under 74 degrees


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll need to check... My room does fluctuate quite a bit.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want him to keep calling, you can play the Leucomelas call back to him. Males love to call against each other. Also, yes, get a female for him for company.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

SmackoftheGods said:


> This happened to me. Shipped a fecal sample and found that my leucs had hookworm. Whenever a frog stops calling it's time to get them checked IMO.


I would think of Temp, humidity, food -quantity, seasonal activity and 4-5 other things before I would go assuming that there is health problem just because a frog stopped calling. Thats way too far of a reach for that conclusion......


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, phew. Bc he seems healthier than ever. The temps in my room (poorly insulated add-on room + kentucky weather) are not ideal. Hopefully when I move next school year I'll be in a newer apt.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Both of my groups of Leucs are seasonal....only call in Spring thru summer when it warms up and with high humidity.

Add another male like Richard said....they absolutely call- compete.

2.1 is a great ratio for Leucs


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Definitely will do...! 

If only I can find some! I'm poor and shipping is expensive.. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a personal opinion. Probably because I pay good attention to all of my environmental elements. But whenever my frogs are in good health they call, every day... without fail. I'm not saying that's what it _is_ but it's probably a good idea to get fecals done on your frogs annually anyway. They're not particularly expensive, especially when you only have one frog.



Philsuma said:


> I would think of Temp, humidity, food -quantity, seasonal activity and 4-5 other things before I would go assuming that there is health problem just because a frog stopped calling. Thats way too far of a reach for that conclusion......


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my first winter with my leucs old enough to be calling. Both of them stopped for the past couple months. Heard one calling faintly for the first time today. I was a little relieved.


----------

